# Tau Army for sale. £170. UK



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

For sale: Tau.

9 Crisis Suits, various weaponry, some magnetised. 
10 Stealthsuits. 
2 Devilfish. 
1 Hammerhead/Skyray. 
1 Ethereal. 
10 Pathfinders. 
Roughly 60 Fire Warriors. 
Many drones. 

Looking for 60% of retail per unit. 50% if you buy the entire thing. (£170 plus postage - the Crisis Suits at retail alone would be £120). Mostly assembled and painted to good tabletop standard. Large bits box included. Please PM if interested!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pictures! If something appears missing (weapons, drones) then they're in the bits box.


----------

